# Cichlid personalities



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

*Cichlid personalities * Pic added**

cichlids have to be some of the coolest fish out there. Two of my labs have the cutest personalities. When they see me coming they swim up to the glass and follow me everywhere I go.. :mrgreen: hehhee, reminds me of how my oscar used to act.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

The only thing on their mind is food, that's why they love you so much. LOL Are those the labs you got from MP that you are talking about?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL - funny you say that CM - they are pigs! I drop in some cichlid granules and they bought kill each other to get to them! LOL Yes, these are the ones I got from MP.. Ive tried taking pics of them but none are turning out good enough to post..


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol cool, i have a school of 20 right now, now that's a site! 

Glad their making you happy. They'll start breeding at 2.25-2.5"


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

yeah MP, hoping I get a breeding pair - that would be neat! IM thinking I may have cause those two I spoke of really stick close together. Here is the best picture I have gotten so far - its kinda dark - if you look real close you can see the other one in the cave.. lol - I love these fish, I sit and watch them for hours throughout the day..


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Arr, bless um.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

lol - I gotta long way to go before I take pics as good as you guys! hehhee


----------

